# Laser Ear Cropping In South Florida



## bullyqueen1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi everyone. Does anyone know of a vet that does laser ear cropping in South Florida? Thanks.


----------



## bullyqueen1 (Jan 18, 2012)

I really am looking to do laser, but any recommendations on a good vet for ear cropping in South Florida would also be appreciated. 

I have been using Hollywood Animal Hospital for years but they charge me $375 a pop for standard (non-laser) cropping.

Thanks!


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

First time i hear about lazer cropping lol but how much is that?


----------



## bullyqueen1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Anyone????


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

BastienBully said:


> First time i hear about lazer cropping lol but how much is that?


Its usually a little more and I have seen amounts range from crop to laser crop from $150-$1,000 in one case, but that was a special case.

Sorry OP no clue about any places. I'm on my phone or I would find it and paste it, but there is a sticky about recommendations for crops by location, have you checked that out? In the health section I THINK.


----------



## bullyqueen1 (Jan 18, 2012)

No, I didn't see that thread.


----------

